# [LE] Great Falls Police hosts luncheon to recognize efforts made by ... - Great Falls



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.greatfallstribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080517/NEWS01/805170312/1002&cid=1213511374&ei=wsguSP-gL5fw8ATwrc3bAQ&usg=AFrqEzdk1xd5JWoosLEcTOHGpBTCO8o-MA">Great Falls Police hosts luncheon to recognize efforts made by <b>...</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Great Falls Tribune, MT -</font> <nobr>46 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Jason Richerson— Donated time and material to build a kennel for the Police <b>K9</b> program. Robin Daniels— Donated grooming service for the Police <b>K9</b> program. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

